# Ocean Lakes Campground Myrtle Beach SC



## terri01p

I haven't seen anyone do a review on this campground so I thought I would share a review since we were just there in August.

This campground is very big with 893 campsites and is right on the ocean all sites are pull through, tents are welcome on all sites. There is 20, 30 and 50 amp electric. There is also about 70 channels of cable tv. If you decided to book here do it early they book up about a year in advance.

We choose this campground because they are the only ones in the area that allowed us to bring our own golf cart. If crowds bother you this will not be a campground for you, it is a very busy campground.

They have tons of activities, two pools indoors and outdoors, and a game room, bingo, amazing race, price is right game, luau cook-outs etc...your kids or you will not get bored. They also had a huge slide you could slide down but for 2.00 forget it. Huge camping store, snack bars and much more.

The staff is very friendly and helpful we stayed for two week and encountered nothing but nice people. 

Very pet friendly with a dog walk area and you can take you pet down on the beach during the evening hours.

There were fireworks every night ( by God only knows who ) but still alot of fun. 

I must confess it took me a few days to get use to the size of the campground because I'm more use to a smaller setting but I can't complain, it was beautifully set up and I enjoyed myself.

Ok for you all that use a wheelchair, I will tell you up front to come on over here ! My dd has spina bifida and is in a wheelchair and this campground was wheelchair friendly ( except the beach sand of course ) but they will give you a wheelchair beach chair to wheel out to the ocean, if your able to use it, my dd can't use anything like this but I did see a couple of families using the chair and all I can say is good grief...one elderly gentleman was thrown out of the chair into the sand and if it would have been an abled body person we would have laughed our butts off but because of who it was it was serious business and we lent a much needed hand. Ok back to my point, this campground from a scale of 1 to 10 being wheelchair friendly ( 10 being the best ) gets a 9, hey no place is perfect, but this came close.

There are plenty of golf carts roaming around and you can rent a golf cart if you want to, I beleive it was like 42.00 a day ( call to make sure ).

One thing I really liked about the campground is you can pre-register, if you pay in full before hand they will send you out a packet of your site and car passes a map, coupons etc so you can go right to your site and not have to wait to check in...I LOVED THAT !

Ok I know I'm all over the place but I'm trying to remember everything, the bath houses were very well maintained, cleaned twice daily..wow..I was pleased enough with them.

One other thing before I go, if you decide to go and stay here get a milk shake..go ahead you'll be alright...they are GREAT ! I won two of them from bingo, wish I would have never won because I must have spent a mint on buying more, they were so good.

They have a website if your interested : Oceanslakes.com. Enjoy everyone...thanks for reading.


----------



## ctfortner

Great review terri, thanks for sharing!

Are you kidding?? 893 sites? Holy Smokes. Does the place actually fill up?

That sounds really nice. I thought the campgrounds around here with 200 sites were big...


----------



## terri01p

Yea I do tend to like a smaller campground myself, but we had just bought a new golf cart and really wanted to take it out to the campground.
The campground does fill all the way up, you have to have a reservations at least a year in advance for the peck summer season.

Thanks for reading !


----------

